# Oil blow back



## Mr.Scruffy (Jun 25, 2012)

Quick history. 2007 Brute Force 750, Swamped and was given to me about a year and a half back. Been sitting up a couple of years all together. Been trying to get it running (Recover a swamped quad method). Fired up this am but was blowing oil out of the crankcase breather hose. Major oil. Checked valves and they seem to be opening and closing correctly. Anybody ever run in to this problem? Ideas to check for?


----------



## D-LUX (Apr 14, 2013)

Rings are more than likely shot, it's letting compression bye pushing air into the crankcase and oil out of the breather 


/i\


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Yeah maybe just stick rings. Any moisture left will rust them when it sits a long time. Shoot some PB or liquid wrench through the sparkplug holes and let it sit overnight. Crank it for a few seconds before reinstalling the plugs the next day then give it a try.


----------



## whitesuspect (Aug 5, 2013)

^^^^ 99% Rings. To much compression is getting by the pistons and pressurizing the crank case, causing the oil to blow out. But a 1% unlikely scenario would be the engine is grossly over filled with oil.


----------



## Mr.Scruffy (Jun 25, 2012)

Went thru all the recovery steps and she fired off and ran. The problem was the oil shooting out of the breather hose. I plugged it and it cranked back up but then it was blowing oil from the water pump weep hose. Could the water pump oil seal be bad and would that cause the oil to be blowing out from everywhere? The motor sounded strong.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

You plugged the breather tube and let all that blowby pressure build up in the crankcase??? :shocked:

That will push oil past every seal wipe...maybe even flip the wipes outward.


----------



## Mr.Scruffy (Jun 25, 2012)

Head up my *****. sure seems like a lot of pressure in the crankcase. I can not figure out what is pushing that much pressure out.

After cranking it this time it had quit smoking. Not a trace.


----------



## Mr.Scruffy (Jun 25, 2012)

bump


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Well its blow-by. The rings are shot or stick...or she has a cracked piston.


----------



## Mr.Scruffy (Jun 25, 2012)

I appreciate the help. Thanks


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

most definitely stuck Rings or piston cracked or broken.


----------

